# Canada’s Government invests in 17 wing Winnipeg Defence infrastructure projects



## Nfld Sapper (15 Mar 2009)

Canada’s Government invests in 17 wing Winnipeg Defence infrastructure projects
NR – 09.016 - March 15, 2009

WINNIPEG, MB. – The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway, announced two major infrastructure investments for 17 Wing Winnipeg.  These are the reconstruction of the south east apron on the airfield and the construction of an extension to the Canadian Forces School of Survival and Aeromedical Training (CFSSAT) facility.  

These projects, worth more than $6 million, will create economic benefits in the Winnipeg area, including an estimated 34 direct employment opportunities.

“CFB Winnipeg is home to some of the best pilots, air navigators and multi-skilled air force personnel in the world,” said Minister MacKay.  “Updating and replacing Defence infrastructure helps produce a first-class, modern military.  These investments in 17 Wing Winnipeg infrastructure are another example of how this government is contributing to the economic foundation of communities across Canada.”

The aging South East Apron has served as a loading and refuelling area and for maintenance and parking of aircraft since 1980.  The reconstruction project will rebuild approximately 13,215 m2 of the south east apron bringing all areas to operational readiness in support of 17 Wing flying operations.   Construction of this project is expected to start in summer 2009.

CFSSAT provides basic and advanced Survival, Evasion, Resistance and Escape training and Aeromedical training to all Canadian Forces aircrews.  The school requires additional space to meet their mandated training requirements.  The project will renovate and reconfigure an existing building to maximize the use of space, build an addition to the facility to accommodate 8 staff work stations, two offices, a storage room and a new classroom.  Construction is expected to start in spring 2009. 

DND holds a large number of properties all across the country to support the Canadian Forces, including some 21,000 buildings; 2.2 million hectares of land;  5,400 km of roads; and 3,000 km of water, storm and sewer pipes.  

The implementation of CFDS will bring significant benefits here at home.  In addition to a renewed commitment to domestic security, increased investments in defence infrastructure will bring economic benefits to Canadians.  

-30-


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Mar 2009)

Reconstruct South East Apron, CFB Winnipeg
March 15, 2009







Aerial image of 17 Wing Winnipeg 
The reconstruction of the apron in front of the hangars will allow for aircraft manoeuvring. 

Specifications
Overall Cost: The overall project cost inclusive of taxes is $4.5M.
Construction Contract awarded to: No contract has been awarded to date; construction will be contracted through Defence Construction Canada through an open, fair and transparent competition process.  


 Construction Start date:  Construction is expected to start May 2009. 
Construction completion date:  Construction is expected to be complete by Nov 2009. 
Size: The project will reconstruct 13, 215 m2 of the existing south east apron. 
Estimated Jobs generated: Approximately 24 job opportunities may be generated throughout the course of the project.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Mar 2009)

Construct CFSSAT Building Extension, CFB Winnipeg
March 15, 2009






DND will build an extension to the Canadian Forces School of Survival and Aeromedical Training school (shown above) that will include additional workstations, a classroom and office space.  

Specifications
Overall Cost: The overall project cost inclusive of taxes is $1.8M. 
Construction Contract awarded to:  No contract has been awarded to date; construction will be contracted through Defence Construction Canada through an open, fair and transparent competition process.  
Estimated Jobs generated: Approximately 10 job opportunities may be generated throughout the course of the project.
 Construction Start date:  Construction is expected to begin Summer 2009. 
Construction completion date:  Estimated to be completed by June, 2010. 
Building Size: The addition is approximately 250 m2.
Special Features: The project will renovate and reconfigure an existing building to maximize the use of space, build an addition to the facility to accommodate eight staff work stations, two offices, a storage room and a new classroom.


----------



## gun runner (17 Mar 2009)

This will be money well spent, in my humble opinion. Ubique


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jul 2011)

Even MORE $ coming 17 Wing's way?


> .... The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, will make a funding announcement at 17 Wing Winnipeg. There will be a media opportunity with Minister MacKay following the announcement.
> 
> When: Tuesday, July 26, 2011, at 1000 a.m. CST
> 
> Where: Officer’s Mess, 17 Wing Winnipeg ....


Source:  CF media advisory, 25 Jul 11


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jul 2011)

> The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, today announced a renovation project that will enhance health care provided to military personnel at 23 Health Services Centre at 17 Wing Winnipeg. Improvements to the existing facilities represent an investment of approximately $3.9 million to be secured for the delivery of Primary Care and Mental Health Services .... The renovations to the existing building will seek to use available space more efficiently so as to meet the standing clinical model and the latest Canadian Forces health care facility standards. The existing examination room area will be made into clinician offices and additional standalone examination rooms aimed at creating space for a Care Delivery Unit on the main floor. The renovations will also create more functional spaces for Primary Care and Mental Health services. This overall health service modernization program serves to improve our operational readiness care capacity and will deliver new and increased levels of service ....  Renovations to the clinic at 17 Wing are expected to begin in Fall 2011 and are anticipated to be completed by Fall 2012. The Government of Canada will conduct open, fair, and transparent competition processes in order to award the contracts associated with this project.


Source:  CF news release, 26 Jul 11 - more info in Backgrounder.


----------

